# dp500/300 with a DP34-500 switch & Twin/Dual LNB's, work on a FTA receiver???



## Brownside (Apr 22, 2004)

I have a DishPro 500 and 300 on a switch DP34-500 LNB's: Twin-1(1), Twin-2(2), Dual-2(3). Anyone here knows of a good FTA receiver that can work with my Dish-500 set up?


----------



## Van (May 4, 2004)

To my knowledge it wont work and if your trying to get dishnet you'll find that the 119 wont show up regardless of the lnbf and switch config you use as Dish made a change to its signal at the same time that Bellevue express and Direct made changes to theyrs. Your better off paying for service.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Van
It doesnt sound like he wants to steal service...he may want to pick up the audio channels that aren't encrypted...Thats why I have a line from my Dish Network dish and my ExpressVu dish to my FTA receiver.  

Brownside..I don't know if a receiver will work with switches. I hooked a line from my FTA (Pansat 1500) to the left port of my Legacy twin and it didn't get everything I wanted..It would sometimes try to pick up 110, when it should hve picked up 119. You might have to set up a separate dish for 119. I have a dish at 123 (Galaxy 10) and strapped a Dual LNB to the side of it and now it works great


----------



## Brownside (Apr 22, 2004)

It has been comfirmed at another site that yes the dp Dish-500 LNBF's and DP34 switch will work great on the pansat and fortec (and maybe even more). I just need to change the receivers modified transponder freq list (just the even number transponders). Do to the dishpro's shift of the frequency up for the horizontal (even) transponders.

Don't worry VAN there's lots of FTA programing on many satellites for me to choose from, if I choose to leave my DishNet subscription.


----------



## Van (May 4, 2004)

Im not worried,


----------

